# Low wage?



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am from Toledo, Ohio.

Joined local 776 as a commercial/industrial wireman. I attended my first class last night and so far I am not impressed. The JW wage is only $23.97. There is only a combined total of 24 students from all 5 years. 

Is the wage so low because its the south and unions are a yankee thing or what?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes the south pays less than the north in both union and non-union work. How is the cost of living in Ohio compared to South Carolina? Did you just start in the electrical field or are you organized?


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I consider my self very organized but the cost of living living in Toledo was a little less but I know there was no work.
I am only 22 FWIW.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Funniest organized comment ever.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

organized means a member of a union. in an expanded sense it also means an employer or jobsite that uses union labor. 

if the JW rate in wherever is $23/hr, what are the non-unionized electricians getting in that area?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

uconduit said:


> organized means a member of a union. in an expanded sense it also means an employer or jobsite that uses union labor.
> 
> if the JW rate in wherever is $23/hr, what are the non-unionized electricians getting in that area?


They are getting a lot less because they pick up the tools for that price.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

You sure the rate in Toledo is only 23.00 an hour, did they bring you in as a CW/CE?


----------



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

ohiosparky99 said:


> You sure the rate in Toledo is only 23.00 an hour, did they bring you in as a CW/CE?


Local 776 is in SC. South Carolina is a Right to Work (for less) state.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sliver said:


> Local 776 is in SC. South Carolina is a Right to Work (for less) state.


You hit that nail on the head. I did not know we had any locals in SC.
I would have figured Nikki Haley would have stamped out any union by now. What a c**t.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

ohiosparky99 said:


> You sure the rate in Toledo is only 23.00 an hour, did they bring you in as a CW/CE?


Toledo pays $30+ for JW but work is as rare as hens teeth.


John Valdes said:


> You hit that nail on the head. I did not know we had any locals in SC.
> I would have figured Nikki Haley would have stamped out any union by now. What a c**t.


Yea, its really small. They asked me how I found about it, I said the googles of course!


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

FWIW I don't have any union or real on the job electrical training. I've bent some pipe and wired up my garage and basement though. I am a mechanic by trade (for now at least) until a job starts.


----------

